# New batch of cheese



## grahd (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok started new batch of cheese.  Will send cheese view when i get on PC. Typing from a droid


----------



## grahd (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok Cheese view with Todd's AMNPS








Back row is New York Sharp, 2nd is Extra Sharp, and third is Colby













Got the good ole 'Thin Blue Smoke' thing happenin! 

Check back in 3.5 hours

Thanks for looking


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## grahd (Feb 26, 2012)

Now the waiting game so I guess I need to do the same


----------



## grahd (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok they are done. Cheese view shortly


----------



## grahd (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok Cheese View time:







All done, didn't have much color, but you can definately smell the smoke.  and this time it was 'sweaty'


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like it turned out great. Don't ya just love the AMNPS for making this so easy


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

GREAT JOB!  I just did some over the weekend, can't wait till it mellows in the fridge and we can open the bags up.


----------



## grahd (Feb 27, 2012)

that is the most painful part is the waiting game


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job, but the waiting is murder!


----------



## grahd (Feb 27, 2012)

No doubt. The waiting is gonna be killer!!!!


----------

